# Kicking Some Rocks - 4CMBG HQ & Sig Sqn



## HERC (19 Jun 2008)

Thought I'd kick some rocks over and see if anything crawled out.   ;D

Any old "Mud Dogs" kicking around from Rad Tp?

Tried this a few years ago and got a few responses.  Thought I'd try again.  20 years have gone by and most of the guys are out or too busy running things to get on Army.ca  

Cheers,  Shayne


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jun 2008)

Hey Shayne,

Your name actually came up the other day when I was in Valcartier. I ran into Ti-Cas at the mess at lunch time and we got talking.

I know there are a few more of us here.

Al Aitchison


----------



## HERC (20 Jun 2008)

Hey Al,

Good to hear from you.  I looked at your profile before when I saw mention of 4 Sigs somewhere else in a post you made and figured it may have been one of the younger guys coming into the troop as I was leaving.  How is Ti-Cas?

I hear mention of some guys around and tried to get some things going with an online Mud Dog group but just ran out of time for it.

Incredible how the time has flown by.

Hope things are well at your end?  Have some work going on in Kingston but fortunately won't get out that way.  Do you know if Dick Groen "Wildman" is still a civy working at the school?

Cheers,  Shayne


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jun 2008)

Ti-Cas is good. He's with 5 Sigs and is expecting to be coming to the school next summer. I'm off to Pet in Aug to go to 2 Sigs. 

I do know there is a Mud Dogs Yahoo Group, but I haven't been to the site in months.

Brian Murray is here also, that's all I can think of right at the moment from my time there.


----------



## HERC (20 Jun 2008)

> I do know there is a Mud Dogs Yahoo Group, but I haven't been to the site in months.



Yah, I started that up and it was rockin' for awhile and then died off.  Reconnected with tons of people.  Al Lopes, Rod Sterling, Harry Hamilton, Sgt. Anderson (can't remember his first name right now), and many others including yourself.

Is Frank Sears still at CFJSR?  How about Terry Hamilton?  Frank was in RadTp when I got there and Terry was on my 3s.

Anyway, hopefully some more guys see this and post.

Shayne


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jun 2008)

Last I heard from Frank Sears is that he was working as a RFTA at 763 Comm Reg in Ottawa.


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Jun 2008)

Terry is here for about another week then off to CFCSU as a WO.

Frank is at CFNOC now at Leitrim.


----------

